# Oakcrest Merrygold's



## wmag (Mar 17, 2011)

I have been searching on here for weeks and saw a couple of you got your dogs from Oakcrest Merrygold's in Pa. I will be visiting them in a week and just wondering how your experience with them was and how your dogs are now. Would you still recommend them? Thanks any info would be great!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm from Western PA. Welcome!

Do you know the registered names of the sire and dam of the litter? Each one needs to have a current (done yearly) EYE clearance (usually thru CERF), a heart clearance done by a cardiologist, and hips and elbows thru www. offa.org. All of these clearances should be verifiable thru OFA's website. We can verify them for you if you need help. It can be confusing at first. 

If either parent is missing a clearance, or any dog within the 4-5 generation pedigree, I would RUN, not walk from the litter. 

Please get a puppy referral from your local GR club. This is the Pgh one, www.gpgrc.org


----------



## wmag (Mar 17, 2011)

Thank You! I do not know the names of the parents yet. I am going to visit and I planned on finding out then. The puppies are due at the end of April so I figured I had some time to check it out. This will be my first Golden and I have done tons of research on them but I am so nervous about picking the right breeder. I would appreciate any advice!


----------



## luvgolds (May 20, 2009)

I wanted to just answer No, but thought it would be more helpful to add a little more. You can find some other postings on this forum about oakcrest. One person seemed to really like them. Another had issues with one of pups and didn't get any help from the breeder. In terms of clearances, they do not them. They do a lot of breeding, their business seems to be just about that - business. 

Knowing what I know now from being on this forum, I cannot say that I would recommend them. 

I'd be happy to provide more info - feel free to PM me with any other questions you might have.


----------



## wmag (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. I am new and can not pm. I am not sure if it is possible but if you can and want to let me know any other info please feel free to pm me. Thanks again!


----------



## wmag (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks for all the information you gave me I can not send a pm back yet. I am from the Pocono's area. I am not too far from Lancaster but I have not heard good things about getting a puppy from there. I will check out Honey Bear. Thanks!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

wmag said:


> Thanks for all the information you gave me I can not send a pm back yet. I am from the Pocono's area. I am not too far from Lancaster but I have not heard good things about getting a puppy from there. I will check out Honey Bear. Thanks!


If she does not have puppies, ask her to tell you the names of other local breeder friend's of hers that she would recommend.


----------



## tahill (Jul 19, 2011)

I got my dog from Oakcrest Merrygolds and she is AWESOME! Norma is a great breeder. I am very happy with her.


----------



## tahill (Jul 19, 2011)

wmag said:


> Thank You! I do not know the names of the parents yet. I am going to visit and I planned on finding out then. The puppies are due at the end of April so I figured I had some time to check it out. This will be my first Golden and I have done tons of research on them but I am so nervous about picking the right breeder. I would appreciate any advice!


I got my Golden from Oakcrest and she is wonderful!! She is the best Golden I have ever had. She is so even tempered. Best of luck!


----------



## tahill (Jul 19, 2011)

wmag said:


> Thank You! I do not know the names of the parents yet. I am going to visit and I planned on finding out then. The puppies are due at the end of April so I figured I had some time to check it out. This will be my first Golden and I have done tons of research on them but I am so nervous about picking the right breeder. I would appreciate any advice!


I purchased my golden from Oakcrest Merrygolds and my golden is wonderful. She is so even tempered. I highly recommend them. 



luvgolds said:


> I wanted to just answer No, but thought it would be more helpful to add a little more. You can find some other postings on this forum about oakcrest. One person seemed to really like them. Another had issues with one of pups and didn't get any help from the breeder. In terms of clearances, they do not them. They do a lot of breeding, their business seems to be just about that - business.
> 
> Knowing what I know now from being on this forum, I cannot say that I would recommend them.
> 
> I'd be happy to provide more info - feel free to PM me with any other questions you might have.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Another fly by! :doh:


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Definitely NOT to be confused with Ray & Merry Scott's *Merrygold Golden Retrievers *in Ohio. Ray & Merry are reputable and responsible breeders of _lovely, well bred _Goldens, compete with their dogs, and do health clearances.


----------

